# 1974 ford 3000 coil



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

replacing coil on ford 3000 1974 vintage............after market coil I received has a 
"resistor" (?) attached to side................ is this an up grade or wrong coil??? thanks


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

It should work fine. The need for an external resistor tells you that the coil is not a true 12V coil. The manufacturer added a resistor to limit the current flow so you don't burn the points. Many coils will have a label imprinted on them "external resistor required", which means that you have to supply the resistor. The true test of the coil is to pull a plug wire off and see that you have a blue/white spark that will jump a gap of about 3/8", plus you are not burning points at a high rate. 

You can get true 12V coils at a NAPA store.


----------

